
Show HN: New job board for ruby on rails developers in the UK – feedback wanted - mfluderx
http://www.railsjobs.co.uk
======
romanovcode
It looks good, however I think you are 5 years too late with this project.

~~~
mfluderx
Thanks for your feedback, why 5 years too late?

~~~
romanovcode
I have absolutely nothing against Ruby but it seems that in general people
already think that it's not hip so very little new projects are being made
with it. Node is the new "hip" thing currently, not Ruby.

